# Clunk clunk when turning



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

Im new to this forum thing so here goes... when i make a turn usually a low one there is a clunking noise that is coming from my drivers side front wheel... so i looked under the hood and consulted the HAnes guide for some help... i believe it is the CV joint that is the problem since the boot is teared a bit... but could it be something else??? im not that great with complicated fixes on my car so is it worth it to go to a mechanic that i know to get the job done right?


----------



## sentrazack (Jun 4, 2002)

most likely its your cv. I just replaced mine about a month ago and it ran me roughly $125 through my mechanic to get it fixed. Its definitely a PITA if you dont have the right tools.

Hope this helped


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sentrazack said:


> Its definitely a PITA if you dont have the right tools.


I agree. If you have a jack, a pair of stands, a set of hand tools, and are comfortable getting under your car, you may be able to clean the joint and repair the boot using a split boot kit. However, even with the right tools it's easy to make quite a mess, and those split boot kits can be tricky to install sometimes. Johnjay7777, you may be able to save yourself a lot of aggravation by having a mechanic handle this one.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> I agree. If you have a jack, a pair of stands, a set of hand tools, and are comfortable getting under your car, you may be able to clean the joint and repair the boot using a split boot kit. However, even with the right tools it's easy to make quite a mess, and those split boot kits can be tricky to install sometimes. Johnjay7777, you may be able to save yourself a lot of aggravation by having a mechanic handle this one.


i'd rather not even mention split boots to newbies. fix it right the first time.


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

i might also be the bearing that sits on the strut mount


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

sentrazack said:


> most likely its your cv. I just replaced mine about a month ago and it ran me roughly $125 through my mechanic to get it fixed. Its definitely a PITA if you dont have the right tools.
> 
> Hope this helped



Again im new to this so what is a PITA?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Pain In The Ass or Periodical Intake Timing Advance


jk about the latter :thumbup:


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Pain In The Ass or Periodical Intake Timing Advance
> 
> 
> jk about the latter :thumbup:




NO I GET IT... I GUESS IM LMFAO right now.. thanks for the help...


----------

